# Spray Korrosol over entire car?



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I bought some Korrosol recently to brighten up my wheels. However, I've since learned that Korrosol can be used on paintwork too. Doh!

Being a lazy and (very) amateur detailer who wants the best bang for the buck in the least time possible, after normal washing of the car, can I just spray the ENTIRE car with Korrosol? I mean the windows, paintwork, exterior trim, wheels, etc.

If so, would I spray it on a dry or wet car?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

not sure about korrosol exactly but should be fine but only do a couple of pannels at a time as most fallout removers if they dry they stain white. (not so good for paint)


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I use auto-wheel (basically korrosol with some surfex mixed in) all over my white car then wait 10 minutes and power rinse off. Never had any issues. Obviously avoid this in extreme heat.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Like Paul said...dont do in direct sunlight and PW rinse after 5min and you should be fine.

Any marks left behind are easily removed with a second wash or polishing (hand or machine) if you do it straight after decon and not the next month.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, guys! So, I'm trying to understand exactly where in the wash process that Korrosol should be used. Is this correct?

Wash --> Rinse --> Korrosol --> Rinse --> LSP

Or this?

Wash --> Rinse --> Korrosol --> Rinse --> Wash --> Rinse --> LSP


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Wash > Rinse > Korrosol > Rinse > clay > polish > LSP

Alternatevely you can skip the polish (I wouldnt) and go to LSP.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Now that it is coming into the winter season this would be my routine.

Pre wash> Rinse > 2BW > Rinse > D Tar > Rinse > Korrosol > good Rinse > clay > Rinse or wash > Dry:detailer: this is after your wheels are done, and just remember try and do it out of full sun:thumb: then it's up to you on your LSP.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pre wash> Rinse > 2BW > Rinse > DRY> D Tar > Rinse > DRY> Korrosol > good Rinse > clay > Rinse or wash > Dry

I would dab dry before using and sort of fall out/tar remover, otherwise your basically diluting it on the body work


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Whilst it's definitely a good idea to dry off between adding each decontaminating product to the paint, I don't think you *have *to do it with a towel - I just sheet off what I can with a watering can and don't worry too much about the few remaining drops. Yes they will dilute the Korrosol very slightly, but not enough to make any meaningful difference to anything.

This is partly because I live on a main road and because I'm detailing on my drive there's always little particles of rubbish landing on the car that I'm reluctant to touch the car unless I absolutely have to, and partly because it's quicker, but doesn't (IMO) affect the quality of the end result.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Pre wash> Rinse > 2BW > Rinse > DRY> D Tar > Rinse > DRY> Korrosol > good Rinse > clay > Rinse or wash > Dry
> 
> I would dab dry before using and sort of fall out/tar remover, otherwise your basically diluting it on the body work


Your really not diluting as you would a APC, it still will still preform as usually:thumb: as for drying, I tend to not touch the paint as much as possible, only when it needs drying so am not inflicting any more fine swirls, but you are right as for dab drying :thumb:


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Pre wash> Rinse > 2BW > Rinse > DRY> D Tar > Rinse > DRY> Korrosol > good Rinse > clay > Rinse or wash > Dry
> 
> I would dab dry before using and sort of fall out/tar remover, otherwise your basically diluting it on the body work


How long would this procedure take, typically? I'm just conscious of the days drawing in now and the potential for bad weather during car washing.

My plan at the moment is to sort the wheels out on a Saturday and the paintwork on a Sunday.

I've found a nice clay bar in my garage so will bring that indoors to warm it up for a day or two.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

At a guess, for me, and I a) have a big car and b) I'm a bit slow  (numbers in minutes)

Pre wash 5-10
Rinse 5-10
2BW 20-30
Rinse 5-10
DRY 5 (sheeting)
D Tar 10-15
Rinse 5-10
DRY 5 (sheeting)
Korrosol 15
Good Rinse 5
clay 30
Rinse or wash 5
Dry 10

Assumes perfect weather, no breaks, and that I can find everything when I need it.

Also assumes I don't have a three year old "helper" or any interruptions from my wife!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Korrosol works amazingly well on paintwork,just dont leave it for too long,5 min max.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Drying with 'sheeting' - is that like running tap water (equivalent) over the car? Something akin to an open-ended hosepipe?

Also, for the rinsing I rarely use a pressure washer. I almost always use just a hosepipe with a spray gun attachment. Do you guys recommend I use a pressure washer? I've got a Nilfisk 110.3 and have just ordered the 'Auto' nozzle for it (the one that has a fan-type flow of 80 degrees).


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

evoke said:


> Drying with 'sheeting' - is that like running tap water (equivalent) over the car? Something akin to an open-ended hosepipe?
> 
> Also, for the rinsing I rarely use a pressure washer. I almost always use just a hosepipe with a spray gun attachment. Do you guys recommend I use a pressure washer? I've got a Nilfisk 110.3 and have just ordered the 'Auto' nozzle for it (the one that has a fan-type flow of 80 degrees).


Yep when I've put drying (sheeting) I mean using either an open hose or the right kind of watering can to sheet water across a panel and get the majority of the drops off. Done right after washing a waxed car it can get the panel pretty much dry with no contact at all.

If you've got a PW I would definitely recommend using it for rinsing. I find it easier to be really thorough about rinsing with a PW, at the same time without using loads and loads of water. Particularly when rinsing off a prewash, as it helps to rinse as much of the loosened muck off as possible.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


steelghost said:


> At a guess, for me, and I a) have a big car and b) I'm a bit slow  (numbers in minutes)
> 
> Pre wash 5-10
> Rinse 5-10
> ...


In this scenario, how long would you give for waxing?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe 15 minutes, plus cure time (varies wax to wax), plus five to ten minutes buffing off.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Maybe 15 minutes, plus cure time (varies wax to wax), plus five to ten minutes buffing off.


Thanks - still working up to my 20 posts to get a thanks button! It's useful for someone like who hasn't done this before to have a rough idea how long the whole process 'could' take.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

I know the question is like how long is a piece of string but ... how much korrosol do you use to cover the car? 

Let us know how much and what kind of car you have? 

I've got a Auris Touring Sports Hybrid (Compact Estate/large car) and I'm trying estimate (finger in the air) costs


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anywhere from 250ml to 300ml for a RR evoque and about the same for a Nissan Juke.


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

Me - I would do the fallout remover (Korosol) BEFORE the tar remover - straight after the wash and dry, I've noticed it's hard to distinguish which of the visible embedded particles is fallout or tar. If you do the fallout first (Korrosol) then rinse then dry - all you have left to do is the tar which is easier to see and work on.


----------



## m4tth3w (May 27, 2016)

Just out of interest, why do you do a two bucket wash before using fallout remover? If you were to use the fallout remover at the very beginning of the washing process you would reduce the amount of debris on the car before you apply any pressure to it using a mitt and also help soften the dirt on the surface.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

m4tth3w said:


> Just out of interest, why do you do a two bucket wash before using fallout remover? If you were to use the fallout remover at the very beginning of the washing process you would reduce the amount of debris on the car before you apply any pressure to it using a mitt and also help soften the dirt on the surface.


Fallout remover will react to all the contaminates on the car whether they're bonded or not and will likely miss the bonded stuff lying under the dirt. This is why you clean your car first then decon.


----------



## m4tth3w (May 27, 2016)

Thanks neilmcl. That seems sensible


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

In what instance would you use BH Surfex, as opposed to Korrosol?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Surfex is a degreaser - it wont remove bonded contaminants.


----------

